# Travelling Australia



## wanderer6 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi to you all, I'm new to this site and sure pleased I found it, I am planning the next leg of my adventure round Aus towing my 15ft windsor caravan behind my trusty ford, departure date march/april from melbourne to West australia travelling anti clockwise. Have been told the winds are quite strong that time of the year, has anyone gone this way towing a van. As much as I love to have the homely feel of my van am considering car + tent would the smartest way to go, any advise would be muchly appreciated, thankyou..


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I've never done this with tent but I'm sure there are many camping places all around the country. They wouldn't be right next to a highway though.


----------



## wanderer6 (Jan 11, 2011)

*Anti clockwise or Clockwise*



Dexter said:


> I've never done this with tent but I'm sure there are many camping places all around the country. They wouldn't be right next to a highway though.


No true however I have seen people tenting at free camp sites all along the east coast. You say you have never done the trip with a tent how did you go about it?


----------

